# Snarf's Blog



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have far too much time on my hands and am helping Snarf with his blog.

There's not much there, yet...but there will be... 

Please follow him so he doesn't feel unloved and unwanted, k?

I think this link will work: http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I decided to annoy Snarf by following him! That should make him feel more at home! :lol:


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

lololol 
I followed! 

Maybe I, er Annabelle, will actually start a blog one day....... :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I loved it and such a great idea for him to start a blog


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I've started three and never kept them up so I made a resolution to just 'help' with Snarf's. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never done one before but it got me thinking  I wish I new more about it, like how to design it and stuff. That may be a good project to research. It would be kinda fun to do one.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

*follows the link*


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I love it!! What a cute idea!  

Niblet has a little section on my personal blog where all of his updates and rants and raves go!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

nibletsmom...what is the site? we will follow you!!

and we are now following iinustii and hugos' blog...great blog, BTW!

http://hugonator.livejournal.com/2659.html


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Love it! I am now following.

My coworkers keep telling me to start a blog for Herc, but they don't seem to realize I'm far too lazy to keep that up. Maybe now I will


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

MissC said:


> nibletsmom...what is the site? we will follow you!!
> 
> and we are now following iinustii and hugos' blog...great blog, BTW!
> 
> http://hugonator.livejournal.com/2659.html


Awwww *blushes*


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf asked me to bump this and tell you there's a new post up today. 

He's shameless. Absolutely shameless. :roll:


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

You should be able to click on my signature box (the pic of Niblet) and it should take you to my blog.
If not, the site is..... http://www.thelifeofnoelle.wordpress.com

It is my personal blog...so there is EVERYTHING on there. If you just want to see the Niblet stuff, on the right side under "categories"...you can click on Niblet the hedgehog and just see all posts that involve him!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

we're subscribed! i LOVE your blog!!!


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks!!

That is my sanctuary of rants, raves and rambles. haha.
Writing is my therapy. I swear I would love to be a professional blogger....unfortunately blogging and/or writing about my daily rambles doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

Aww wolfie and i are having snuggle time so i read it to him(after i snapped a picture of him because he looks so adorable). Snarf sounds like he has a very nice life. I'm sure he has a lot of really good stories to tell.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

snarf has posted on his "Hog Blog" again...tell your friends. :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol Following <3
Follow my future hedgie? =o 
http://hedgieworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

you are being followed!

sooooooooooo cute.....that last pic...OMG!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

MissC said:


> you are being followed!
> 
> sooooooooooo cute.....that last pic...OMG!!


Yay. 
Thank you =) I love that pic too. It's my background on my phone 8)

You should post pics of snarf. His comentary on them would be funny x3


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > you are being followed!
> ...


he is in the process of approving some. he's an anal micro-manager. :roll:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am absolutely in love with Snarf. I am, I suppose, a groupie, even at my advanced age! I adore anything about Snarf. I would like more pictures, even if he does not show his gorgeous little face! Does he give autographs?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shetland said:


> I am absolutely in love with Snarf. I am, I suppose, a groupie, even at my advanced age! I adore anything about Snarf. I would like more pictures, even if he does not show his gorgeous little face! Does he give autographs?


He is an entertaining guy to have around. He's already got twice as many followers as any of MY blogs ever got 

I'm sure he would send you an autograph - he will have to use a paw-print instead of a sig...just PM me your address. Personally, I get my fill of his poopy little 'autographs' every morning. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf posted pics on his blog today (Saturday) *we* had an early start today. :roll:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I love Snarf's blog, it sounds just like him.
P.S. funny new signature


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

MissC said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> > MissC said:
> ...


Ah, he's not one of those "I'm hot and I know it" types? xD My dogs acts like that. xP


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Ah, he's not one of those "I'm hot and I know it" types? xD My dogs acts like that. xP


No...he's more like a nerdy, control freak sort of guy... :roll: He's too shy to be diva-like. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf's been blogging again...with pics, even... :lol:

http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/

Who knew a hedgie would have so many opinions...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarfer has been at it again...he's updated his blog...something about how cute his human is...that can't be good. 

The link: http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

that's good, i was going to send him an email today wondering what he'd been up to, hadn't seen an update for a while...though i know he's been spending alot of time thinking about Ralph  I shall go and check it out...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

done


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Tell Snarf I love it  It is so cute. Those green bowls are really awesome too.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

we are following you snarf. here is little foot's blog: http://www.littlefootthehedgehog.blogspot.com/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I always get excited when Snarf updates his blog. He's a pretty insightful hedgie.  Maybe once Ralph gets better, we could get the gang together for some rock climbing & cricket hunting at your place.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Littlefootsmama said:


> we are following you snarf. here is little foot's blog: http://www.littlefootthehedgehog.blogspot.com/


Aww I love Little Foot's blog too, so adorable. And that is an awesome cake! Maybe I can convince Boyfriend to get me one for my birthday...............in December :lol:


----------



## ArJay (Mar 15, 2011)

MissC said:


> Snarfer has been at it again...he's updated his blog...something about how cute his human is...that can't be good.
> 
> The link: http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/


I'm following now that i actually have a blog lol.
Mine is just about my life, makeup, my hedgehog, and whatever other random things i feel like throwing in there if anyone wants to check it out. 
http://curlsandthings.blogspot.com/


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ArJay said:


> I'm following now that i actually have a blog lol.
> Mine is just about my life, makeup, my hedgehog, and whatever other random things i feel like throwing in there if anyone wants to check it out.
> http://curlsandthings.blogspot.com/


we are following you, too.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf is sad today cuz of Atty and Ralph. He posted about friends in his blog:

http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Snarf had me in tears, so insightful and heartfelt. He did a great job.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Snarf did an awesome job. He's an insightful little guy...
I certainly appreciated his sentiment


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarfer has been at it again...he recounted his latest mis-adventure in today's blog post.

Little rotter. :roll:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like little Snarfer had fun! His blog entries are so cute. 

I'm jealous he can hang out in bed all day with you! I know that if I let Liam have his run of the bed, I'd definitely end up with poopy sheets. :?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Snarf's blog entries are so cute! He sounds like a very happy hedgie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He seemed so happy that he got the bed to himself lol


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

cylaura said:


> I'm jealous he can hang out in bed all day with you! I know that if I let Liam have his run of the bed, I'd definitely end up with poopy sheets. :?


Ahahahahaha...sorry, this was just too funny! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am eternally grateful he is potty-trained.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol: The "walking off the edge" thing makes me laugh because Sandy does exactly that. He kept wandering over to the banisters in my parents' house, and if he were to walk through the slats he'd fall down onto the stairs going to the basement, a distance of like six feet. My dad's like "he's not stupid he's not going to fall down there, let him go and see what he does." I'm like "Sandy seems to not possess depth perception AT ALL. He will TOTALLY waltz straight off that edge." So anyway I stand on the stairs looking up at him, and lo and behold, walks straight off the edge without any hesitation. I caught him, obviously. I had my hands ready and he basically just stepped off the edge by the time I brought my hands up. I don't know if he's brave or a little thick :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> cylaura said:
> 
> 
> > I'm jealous he can hang out in bed all day with you! I know that if I let Liam have his run of the bed, I'd definitely end up with poopy sheets. :?
> ...


Yeah, we tried the whole potty training thing, no dice. Usually, what I'll do after I take him out is let him have his run of the bathtub for 20 minutes or so to get all the 'OMG I'M AWAKE' poops out. He usually good after that, but... still doesn't mean I'd risk the bed. :lol:

He could learn a thing or two from Snarf, that's for sure. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf wrote about his second birthday on his blog:

http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/2011/0 ... s-old.html


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf blogged about this new 'sumo' thing...whatever it is...

http://snarfs-world.blogspot.com/2011/0 ... -sumo.html


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

You may have to start a Sumo blog now....*ahem*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love Snarf's blogs.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> You may have to start a Sumo blog now....*ahem*


hear! hear! 

I read Snarf's blog this morning...he makes me smile


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf says thanks for reading! He's much too busy napping and plotting his various revenges to respond himself. :roll: 

I doubt Sumo will start a blog - he doesn't seem to 'get' it. He's much like hedgiepapa in this respect: technology stumps him.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

My cynical little Snarf. He is determined to extend his distrust of Cindy and her motives to all other creatures! He is determined to remain his solitary self! But I will never stop loving my little man, Snarf. As a matter of fact Snarf, your not so subtle cynicism makes me love you even more every day.


----------

